# (Thieves' World) Hawk Mask Prestige Class



## Crothian (Oct 30, 2002)

Hawk Mask Prestige Class

The Hawk Masks are the fighting force, the assassins, and the thieves of Jubal.  They are known on sight because they wear blue masks that resemble a hawk.  This is to hide their identity as well as strike fear in to people.  

HD: d8

Requirements:
BAB: +4
Skills: Intimidate 5 ranks, Hide 5 ranks, and Move Silently 5 ranks
Feats:   Dodge, Mobility, Spring Attack 
Special: Must be accepted into the organization by Jubal

Class Features

Class Skills: Balance (Dex), Bluff (Cha), Climb (Str), Disguise (Cha), Escape Artist (Dex), Gather Information (Cha), Hide (Dex), Innuendo (Wis), Intimidate (Cha), Jump (Str), Listen (Wis), (Move Silently (Dex), Open Locks (Dex), Search (Int), Sense Motive (Wis), Spot (Wis), Tumble (Dex), and Use Rope (Dex)

Skill Points: 4 + Int modifier.

BAB: As Fighter
Saves: As Rogue

Sanctuary Familiarity: At first Levels Hawk Masks become very familiar with all of Sanctury.  They recieve +4 to all Knowledge Streetwise Checks while in Sanctuary.  

Hawk Mask: At first level the character is given a Hawk Mask.  While wearing the mask, he gets +4 to all Intimidate and disguise checks.  Disguise is used to keep people from recognizing who the Hawk Mask is.  

Poison Use: At second level the Hawk Mask can safely use poison with no fear of poisoning himself.

Sneak Attack: At level three, six, and nine the Hawk mask gains +1d6 sneak attack.  This works exactly like the Rogues ability.

Death attack: At fourth level the Hawk Mask can perform a Death attack the same as an Assassin.

Fast Climb: At eighth level the Hawk Mask can now climb at his normal speed and can intermix them in a movement.  For instance a Hawk Mask with a base speed of 30 can climb up 20 feet and walk 10 feet as a move action.

Improved Spring Attack: At tenth level the Hawk Mask can now move up to 10 feet farther as part of his spring attack.  The movement can be climbing as well as normal movement.


----------



## NoOneofConsequence (Oct 30, 2002)

I like this. Some thoughts

Perhaps a bonus (+4) to streetwise while in Sanctuary

Uncanny dodge maybe?

Perhaps you could switch to cleric BAB - there's a pointin one story where Tempus derides Jubal for his Hawkmasks not being well-trained swordsmen.

Anyway - even without these changes, I think this class captures the Hawkmasks well.


----------



## Crothian (Oct 30, 2002)

It's the two later abilities I'm unhappy with.  I think they are two specific.  I make make them feats availible for this class.  

i do like the +4 to knowledge Streetwise Sanctuary.  Uncanny doidge is another lower level ability, and I think we have enough.  I did the fighter BAB because these are the best mercs Jubal can find.  Tempus was commented more on their lack of abilitiy to work together as well as not being as well trained as a Stepson I believe.


----------

